# weight of travel trailer?



## rsr (May 5, 2003)

Hello,
I have just purchased a 1960 T-20 20' Avion travel trailer.I cant find the gross dry weight anywhere in the documentation. Can anyone help? I was thinking of towing it with my 1993 Toyota 4x4 xtra cab with a 3.0 litre v-6 using the hitch attachment that bolts to the frame and the sway attachment on the tongue. Is this an adequate/safe set up? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Gary B (May 5, 2003)

weight of travel trailer?

Hi rsr, the best way to find the weight is to pull it to a scale, a guess on my part would put it around 2600 LBS, an estamate from what a 20' Airstream weighs, and yes I would thing your Toyota will tow it with the hitch set up your thinking of. Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new to you TT. Go out and enjoy!!!    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## rsr (May 6, 2003)

weight of travel trailer?

Thanks for the info Gary, and the welcome. Ron


----------

